# Just Another Day..



## Band Collector's (Sep 23, 2010)

Shot 20 honks before 7:30, Along with 2 bands , we couldn't of done it without our 3 doz *Dakota Decoys* and our 2 doz *GHG FFD'S*


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

so sweet can i hunt with you


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

For a few kids that shot 21 geese you guys sure don't look too happy.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

ffds!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Straight Killaaaaaas!


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

B to the A to the M to the F!


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

No Big Deal


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great hunt! Seriously what's up with the ganstawangsta look? Wait are you on the Zink prostaff? :lol:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm confused Is their a 7 bird limit some where? Usually when people state a time that they were done by that means they had there limit. So 1 of 3 things happened. Was there a seven man limit? Did you shoot over you limit? Or did you not limit and just decide at 7:30 that you were ready to call it quits and take your hero picture?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well i have never been good at math but i dont count 21 geese in that pic either.....


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Mean muggin. I love it. Keep getting after them.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

You guys look pretty bumbed out.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good thing you had *Dakota Decoys* and *GHG FFD's* otherwise I highly doubt you would have seen, not to mention shoot, a single goose.

Lord knows I can't get anything with my sillos and shells. Why do I even bother hunting at all? Think I'm going to hang up my gun since I can't afford to upgrade to a spread as bodacious as yours... 

....sigh.... better break out the knitting needles and find my ol' trusty rocking chair....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Rule 1 it isn't just another day, that was a good hunt and I highly doubt you have a hunt like that everyday.

Rule 2 Smile in your pictures!

Rule 3 Your first couple posts on a forum shouldn't come off like a d-bag or you will get beat on!

Rule 4 Dont mention that it was all about a certain product!

Rule 5 Welcome to the forum, dont be a tool!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow, first of all great hunt guys! Awesome job putting birds on the ground! Second idk if there was more than three posts on here congratulating them, all it is is complaing about what they used as decoys or cuz they didnt smile. I love this site and love posting and looking at pictures, it is starting to get bad with all these internet wardens nit picking everything someone posts. If you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

shooteminthelips said:


> dont be a tool!


 :rollin:


----------



## The Wrestler (Sep 2, 2010)

Great job young bucks.Don't worry about the rude replys, it's great to see some one having success.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright it was a great hunt! we had 15 birds down by 7:30. We called are buddy up and he came out and shot is limit not everybody can do that just one of those hunts and earlyseason was comin to the end. Great job guys was a great hunt and geat earlyseason


----------



## Band Collector's (Sep 23, 2010)

Yha dude, i didnt mean to put 21 so everyobdy doesnt think that, the limit is 5 birds a piece, we could really care less if were coming off to strong or a tool. Its just a pitcure no need to complain over it.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

goose hunting is turning into a sport where people are more concerned with how many birds they shoot, hero pictures, and bragging rights then just going out and having a good time with freinds. Not trying to come down on you guys but most guys with half a brain and a good feild can shoot a limit of geese. Its good to see you guys had a good hunt but it came off as you were trying to impress.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sounds like a bunch of jealous haters to me. These guys seem to be the real deal.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Boy oh boy i wish i could use my dads decoy trailer too...U better call up GHG and dakota decoys and thank em'


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

i used GHG this week and they worked perfect. Simply awesome.


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

Great job guys thanks to the people who rnt hatin but the people who r figure it out.


----------



## Band Collector's (Sep 23, 2010)

Yah honestly, who cares how we take a pic? Where having fun slaying geese and get hated for it because we know what were doing out in the field. Also the guy who said "our dad's decoys" sorry we work and pay for are own decoys.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah really who cares how we take a pic or dont smile just out there havin fun


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

What would you guys say the #1 secret is to your success?

And i'm not talking about dakotas and FFD's, my parents already bought me a bunch of those and Im still struggling.


----------



## Band Collector's (Sep 23, 2010)

To get right on top of the X and the decoy formation. Thats the key to it the right spot and right spread


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

What formation do you guys use? I usually make a U and it doesn't seem to be working very well.


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

Getin to the x is huge but also knowin when to flag and when not to and when to call and not call. Decoy setup can kill u as well we had a hunt wen every bird wanted to decoy to far right so only the far right guy could shoot which can make the hole hunt a bust . See wat the first flock does and if they dont commit perfect dont b afraid to move some decoys. Ur luck will change just stick with it .


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

We run family groups or a line and also try sittin outside ur decoys.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> What formation do you guys use? I usually make a U and it doesn't seem to be working very well.


usalx50 what is your key to sarcasm? My parents are trying to teach me how to be extremely sarcastic but it just hasn't clicked yet.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Buck25 said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > What formation do you guys use? I usually make a U and it doesn't seem to be working very well.
> ...


Why would your mom want you to be sarcastic?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Buck25 said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > What formation do you guys use? I usually make a U and it doesn't seem to be working very well.
> ...


Sarcasm classes. I can get you the website if you would like! USA has passed with flying colors. Me, not so much with the sarcasm and understanding it. I keep trying, though.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

USA went fishing and caught a big one! :lol:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

xtrmwtrfwlr14 said:


> Getin to the x is huge but also knowin when to flag and when not to and when to call and not call. Decoy setup can kill u as well we had a hunt wen every bird wanted to decoy to far right so only the far right guy could shoot which can make the hole hunt a bust . See wat the first flock does and if they dont commit perfect dont b afraid to move some decoys. Ur luck will change just stick with it .


where would a guy be able to find out more information about when to flag? how about when to call? is there some kind of video?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

T Shot said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> > USAlx50 said:
> ...


Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Are you being sarcastic?


Honestly, I have no idea. That's how good you are!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Your having fun "slaying" geese... can't smile after you do that or what? I hate to burst your bubble but its September, you may or may not know what your doing out there. Keep us posted when its January or February, then I will believe you. Keep at it though!


----------



## Band Collector's (Sep 23, 2010)

It was along night, we slept in the field and by the time we were done we just decided not to smile


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I love it.... Wingshooter: They dont have to wait til Jan, they can give it a run around here whenever. Plenty of a$$ kickings to be dealt out in this area. I have ended a couple hunts not smiling, but not because we "slayed" them.... :beer:


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> What would you guys say the #1 secret is to your success?
> 
> And i'm not talking about dakotas and FFD's, my parents already bought me a bunch of those and Im still struggling.


 HAHA i love it..but band collector next time include your carry-lite shells in your pic


----------



## Band Collector's (Sep 23, 2010)

Yah i'll remember that for next time.


----------

